# Dogs of TPF!



## rokvi

I do cat and kitten photos every other day and thought it might be a nice change to go out and take a shot of my K9.


My dog Bear.







[/URL] [/IMG]


Share yours!


----------



## TheFantasticG

My wifes pug: Tucker


----------



## Big Mike

We just got a new puppy, 9 weeks old now.  All the pics are still on my iphone but I'll eventually get some up here.


----------



## rokvi

Yes please! Puppy pics! Yay!


----------



## Parker219

- Hello, meet Landon, my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## yv0nne

Awww ..puppies are my favorite things ever.
Love Landon! 

I have a 19yr old Yorky mix& tomorrow I meet my newest pup- Caddy, a currently 7wk old Vizsla! I take her home September 17th


----------



## rokvi

Cute Puppy Parker. Is that a cape he's wearing?


----------



## rokvi

yv0nne said:


> Awww ..puppies are my favorite things ever.
> Love Landon!
> 
> I have a 19yr old Yorky mix& tomorrow I meet my newest pup- Caddy, a currently 7wk old Vizsla! I take her home September 17th



Hey this isn't limited to puppies. Where is Yorky?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike

Here is my pup Rocky (or Rockie or Rock E)
Sorry, I see now that I missed focus...I'll blame my iPhone


----------



## mjhoward

I've posted these before but here's my Shiba Inu "Miller":


----------



## yv0nne

Aww Miller is so handsome!

This is my old stinker. We just love him despite his senior moments


----------



## rokvi

Big Mike He is so cute, that the focus issue is permissible!


----------



## ronlane

Here is pepper.




Pepper stalking by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## rokvi

mjhoward: Great looking dog! Great photos!

yvOnne: Handsome dog indeed! 

Keep em comin!


----------



## rokvi

Hi Pepper!


----------



## jhodges10

1) our greyhound Huey
2) Hermes our Shepherd mix
3) My family
4) Bob our black lab that passed away recently.


----------



## yv0nne

Absolutely love greyhounds! Also, so sorry about your lab. My Yorky just turned 19& I continue to ignore the fact he's more to the end of his life than the start. I don't know what I'll do with myself!

We visited the pups& meet the little lady we're taking home ..we just don't know which one yet  Have to wait until after puppy testing but my fingers are crossed for this sweet girl. Also- ignore how I look. Traveling for 3.5hrs on very little sleep+ way too excited about puppies to care how I look.


----------



## rokvi

Very Nwice!


----------



## Rosy

Buddy - the Westie!




facebook_1475033502 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## jjparson

Here is my 9 month old english lab.  "Scout".  She is a good girl.




Scouters-3 by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr




Scout posing like a good little lady by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr




Yes....another one of Scout by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## ainsleyyip

My 2.5 months Golden Retriever, Amber 






[/URL] 020912 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jjparson

Adorbs.



ainsleyyip said:


> My 2.5 months Golden Retriever, Amber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] 020912 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## yv0nne

You guys have the sweetest dogs! Absolutely love them


----------



## rokvi

More Dogs, More Dogs!


----------



## Rosy

Stewey, the Westie




DSC_6893 copy by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## yv0nne

My across-the-road neighbor has 2 Westies, Angus& Wilson. They are cute as can be. Love that breed


----------



## rokvi

Bump>>


----------



## christi39

When you're a dog lover, they are all just 'too cute'  
I have 2 handsome boys ... a black lab & a yellow lab.
Here is my yellow one on his best behavior.


----------



## yv0nne

Aw so sweet! 
We got our newest addition on Friday evening. She loves me so much


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Somehow my Sadie didnt make this thread yet 




Sad, sad Sadie by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_4996 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## D3Shooter

My Husky.


----------



## MonicaBH

here are my four.  l-r is stixxx, zellie, clyde and nat.  don't tell anyone, but clyde is my favorite.


----------



## ToviTorio

My maltipoo lounging in the grass


----------



## rokvi

We got some nice looking dogs here!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Monica, interesting cross section of breeds.  You are obviously a huge dog lover!  :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT

Here is Justice.  She is a mixed  breed,(I think pit, boxer and lab) we got her from the humane society . When they found her she was tied to a stop sign in the middle of no where.. She is the happiest dog I have ever had.


----------



## skwty

My soon to by 9 year old "puppy".  She LOVES to fetch, especially the Flippy Flopper!




leah_003 by sukosaki, on Flickr


----------



## rokvi

@ Chrisedwards: Happy to be loved I'd say. Definitely got boxer in there! 


@ skwty: Love how they "lock on" to their target. 

Niceshots!


----------



## rokvi

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Somehow my Sadie didnt make this thread yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, sad Sadie by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIK_4996 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr



Awesome looking dogs aren't they! 

Nice pics too!


----------



## rokvi

MonicaBH said:


> here are my four.  l-r is stixxx, zellie, clyde and nat.  don't tell anyone, but clyde is my favorite.



Is Clyde the Rotty? All nice looking healthy dogs!


----------



## charlie76

Check out Izzo chillin in San Fran...!   I can't post the historical shot I was trying to reproduce (iPhone pic), but here is a link.  Click and compare to see just how cool my pooch really is...!!  What can I say...my dog's huge dead fan!!

LINK to the best band with the greatest guitar player to ever live...don't argue with me!


----------



## MonicaBH

rokvi said:


> MonicaBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my four.  l-r is stixxx, zellie, clyde and nat.  don't tell anyone, but clyde is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Clyde the Rotty? All nice looking healthy dogs!
Click to expand...


Thank you!  I try to take pretty good care of them.  

And yup... Clyde is the Rottweiler.  He is my heart and soul.  There ain't nothing about that dog that I don't adore.  He's a registered therapy dog and I have put an RN title on him.  He doesn't like the show ring so much, but he thrives doing therapy work.  Don't get me wrong; I love all of my dogs immensely.  But Clyde is definitely my heart dog.  He is 6.5 years old now.


----------



## skwty

rokvi said:


> @ skwty: Love how they "lock on" to their target.
> 
> Niceshots!



I am also a fan of the "lock on", have many shots of her doing just that.  Thanks btw.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

There was another thread about dogs on TPF...  But I'll contribute to this one as well. Using the same photo.  I love my Sam.


----------



## jjparson

Dog days of summer are finally over by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## JPmkV

Daisy :heart::heart:


----------

